# Older frozen ribs



## jcam222 (Jul 17, 2019)

So going through the freezer I find I have 4 big racks of spares dates sell by July 14th 2017. They have been frozen solid since before that date and through the cryopack look fine. Ok to use? Mixed info on the web on frozen food safety.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2019)

On them up and look for freezer burn. They may not taste exactly the same but I would probably give them a go. That is if they pass the slime and smell test when defrosted. One of the safety experts will hopefully chime in at some point with more concrete advice.

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 17, 2019)

as long as the cryovacs didn't break I would have no problem eating them, as gmc said give them the old sniff test


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 17, 2019)

Run em. 

Also you can upsell them as "highly aged" :-)


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2019)

I found a picnic shoulder in the deep freeze that was dated 2015 . At that time it was 2 1/2 years old . Froze the day I bought it . Cured into a ham . It was fantastic . You're only 3 days past a sell by date , and they were frozen . You're fine .


----------



## tropics (Jul 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I found a picnic shoulder in the deep freeze that was dated 2015 . At that time it was 2 1/2 years old . Froze the day I bought it . Cured into a ham . It was fantastic . You're only 3 days past a sell by date , and they were frozen . You're fine .


Rich I think you may have missed the year July 2017
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2019)

tropics said:


> Rich I think you may have missed the year July 2017
> Richie


Geez,, thanks richie . I was just losing track of the days . Now I don't know what year it is !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2019)

They should still be fine. Worst case Freezer burn or the " Stale Freezer " smell that has the crazy ability to penetrate plastic, aluminum and hardened Titanium!
There are Bacteria that can survive the deep freeze but none I know that can multiply to an Unsafe number a -10°F or less...JJ


----------



## fullborebbq (Jul 17, 2019)

The inspector from the Dept of Agriculture told me 2 years was fine for frozen food at -10F. Other than that as others have said watch out for the dreaded freezer burn!!!!


----------



## solman (Jul 18, 2019)

i have thermometers in my freezer (whirlpool combo fridge/freezer) near the top and bottom to make sure the temperature is where it's supposed to be. it fluctuates between 3F to 10F. do you guys really set your freezer to be -10F?


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 18, 2019)

Commercial deep freezers are usually set at 0 degrees or lower.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2019)

I have mine set to -3 degrees .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2019)

Only 2 years old---Still Young!!!
Cryo or Home Vac packed, as long as there's no freezer burns, they're fine.
Even with some freezer burn they should still be fine.

Note, like Chopsaw, my Freezers are at about -3°.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 18, 2019)

Thanks all. Meat looked and smells fine.  Just threw a thermos in the freezer to double check where it is normally. Things are frozen rock hard.  If all goes as planned I’ll be doing the 4 old racks of spares and 5 baby backs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2019)

My 20 Cubic foot, up right, is factory set at -10°F. Not good for wanting to eat Ice Cream Cake, but keeps meat for a long time...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> My 20 Cubic foot, up right, is factory set at -10°F. Not good for wanting to eat Ice Cream Cake, but keeps meat for a long time...JJ


 Yep in standard setting my runs -10. I used to run it colder setting but figured it’s a waste of electricity.


----------

